# service manual for xerox phaser 7500



## jeetindra (Feb 13, 2013)

hi there anyone knows where I can get a service manual for a Xerox Phaser 7500
greatly appreciated


----------



## allheart55 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sure, there's one right here in pdf .
http://download.support.xerox.com/pub/docs/7500/userdocs/any-os/en_GB/7500_user_guide_en_ES.pdf


----------



## jeetindra (Feb 13, 2013)

hi there this is a user manual I need a service manual, actually I need instructions on how to remove the IBT belt assembly


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is something here Xerox Phaser 7500 Parts and Service Manual is available right now. for FREE FREE of Charge and instant download


----------



## jeetindra (Feb 13, 2013)

here is what I get
This page can’t be displayed

Make sure the web address http://api.viglink.com is correct.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Works fine this end, try clearing your browser cache, your link is not working for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The other possible option to find it is here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=x...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=Irw2VbuKIMXvObmXgNgO


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten's link in Post #4 works fine here also.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I get an empty 0kb zip after clicking the download button from joeten's link. If it works properly for anyone else, please attach the zip file here.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That's odd, Ok an alternate which can be read online Phaser 7750 Service Manual


----------

